# 

## Redakcja

*Zaczynamy! Nowy cykl na murator.tv:  "Budowa domu pasywnego krok po kroku". Budowa jest niezwykła.  Inwestorzy, Marzena i Jarosław Wierzchuccy wygrali konkurs zorganizowany  przez Saint Gobain i Krajową Agencję Poszanowania Energii. Tytuł  konkursu "Zbuduj z nami komfortowy dom".

Wszystko w tej budowie jest przemyślane, a efekty będą na koniec poddane  weryfikacji. Śledź z nami etapy budowy. Zapraszamy pod Warszawę różnych  specjalistów, by pytać ich o budowę domu pasywnego.

Chcemy pokazać, jak się buduje takie domy, ile kosztują poszczególne  etapy, czym się różni budowa domu pasywnego od domu zwykłego.

ZAPRASZAMY! 

*_Wizualizacja: KAPE_*

TUTAJ: DZIAŁ CYKLU NA FORUM

Tutaj: CYKL FILMOWY: Budowa domu pasywnego krok po kroku - ZOBACZ

*

----------

